# why dose everyone say nice plants



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

hi just been reading grow journals and some poor guy has got plants that are so streched and budding on week 6 with nothing on them and he would of got more from a 20 bag  but people say nice plants why? would it not be better to say get some light that 26 watt bulbs no good and your waisting your time


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

Can you link it?


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

not sure how to new to forums but not new to growing just feel sorry for the guy


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 11, 2008)

encouragement is a good thing  maybe the guy who said nice plant has even skimpier mj


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> hi just been reading grow journals and some poor guy has got plants that are so streched and budding on week 6 with nothing on them and he would of got more from a 20 bag  but people say nice plants why? would it not be better to say get some light that 26 watt bulbs no good and your waisting your time


hee hee heeee.prol'y for the same reason you never tell a Mother "that is one ugly baby!"..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

or your wife has a big ***.......that is a no no in itself!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> hi just been reading grow journals and some poor guy has got plants that are so streched and budding on week 6 with nothing on them and he would of got more from a 20 bag  but people say nice plants why? would it not be better to say get some light that 26 watt bulbs no good and your waisting your time



There are alot of threads like that but if you read the entire thread plenty of people chime in on how they can improve their anorexic seedlings. Good question though.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

i think its because people here aren't rude like that. but im sure if you post pics and someone sees something wrong you'll know, jmo


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

its mad its so easy to grow but some people mess it up so easy if i was growing and did not now how and my plants were like bean stalks i would hope some one say dude your a sad man grow like this


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> or your wife has a big ***.......that is a no no in itself!!!!



 A  woman is standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.
 She is not happy  with what she sees and says to her husband, 'I
 feel horrible; I look old,  fat and ugly. I really need you to pay me a
 compliment.' The husband   replies, 'Your eyesight's damn near
 perfect.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> its mad its so easy to grow but some people mess it up so easy if i was growing and did not now how and my plants were like bean stalks i would hope some one say dude your a sad man grow like this


 
Was your first grow perfect from day 1 to harvest?

No it wasnt, no ones is.

People learn as they go along, if someone is growing a lanky ill plant, then its a learning curve, grow methods need to be learnt, growing MJ has its pitfalls, it also has its rewards, if the person is doing it as best they can with tools at hand and have the love in their heart to keep at it, then the next grow they change things for the better and slowly become competent, if we all sit and say ... wow dude that looks total disaster, the grower will have their confidence re set to zero, this forum is not a place where experience laughs at the learner, its a forum that gives praise for keeping a plant alive, and any harvest is an accomplishment.


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

true i get the idea its all about your plants are lame but good grow and im not telling u there no good . its a shame


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

this forum is not a place where experience laughs at the learner, its a forum that gives praise for keeping a plant alive, and any harvest is an accomplishment..................... i agree with that


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

many people can laff at me as i dont no forums or computers but feel free to help its the same thing. one thing is im not growing a lanky computer . all this topic was about was why people say good plants when there not and advice would be good for that person , i now 99% say good on this forum . it was just a question sorry if i up set people


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2008)

I think you can be very polite and say "hey it's coming along but...
I would recommend you do this and this."
tactful placement of words as not to insult a newb into quittin growing. but slide in sage advice to help em on there way. No body likes to feel dumb


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think you can be very polite and say "hey it's coming along but...
> I would recommend you do this and this."
> tactful placement of words as not to insult a newb into quittin growing. but slide in sage advice to help em on there way. No body likes to feel dumb


 
I just hope he aint talkin about my plants!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I just hope he aint talkin about my plants!



don't think you fall under the "newb" catagory there TN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with Mutt..there are ways to get your point across with out offending ..and letting someone know they maybe heading for trouble by doing this or that...this is a wonderful site full of polite and careing people..you do get those so called bad seeds..they get weened out and they move on...I say nice job all the time..even if they dont look all that great..because they do..thaey are growing..and if it makes them happy..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I just hope he aint talkin about my plants!


 

no yours are just full of bugs..yuck


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

i hope every grower has good look just wish people would say if plants look lame say so and help him or her and dont say cool plants when there not and he or she could do better


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'd like a closer look at the plant in your pic, but from what i can see of it it looks kinda thin and weak, you should really do better than that. take the time to read up on growin mj and you'll have better results. you suck!    

hows that? feel better now?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> don't think you fall under the "newb" catagory there TN


 
 Thanks boss...I feel like it sometimes though


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry new to forums dont no how i can do that my plants fine its a white widow and growing ok at mo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

or that setup is junk..try again..oh and good luck....lol..is that better?..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no yours are just full of bugs..yuck


why do i find this so funny :rofl:
Sorry Turkey :48:

Im sure people get the hint, if there posting and doing a little research they would have to see the amazing results/pics some of the more established growers have.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no yours are just full of bugs..yuck


 
 I aint tellin you nothin' else!.."worst than my sisters kids!" haha


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 11, 2008)

giving each other the benefit of doubt, and saying kind and helpful words of Encouragement is very important to a new grower.

where else will they get those words? their next door neighbor?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> sorry new to forums dont no how i can do that my plants fine its a white widow and growing ok at mo


 
well compared to my plants yours look weak and thin. so imo they're not fine.. see how that works? your happy with your plant who am i to tell you your doing something wrong? if you ask for help i'll help but if you just post a pic to show your plant im not gonna bash your grow.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> why do i find this so funny :rofl:
> Sorry Turkey :48:
> 
> Im sure people get the hint, if there posting and doing a little research they would have to see the amazing results/pics some of the more established growers have.


 
haha keep laughin!! Im ganna email some spider mites to ya 

damn mother nature! Let the records show that my indoors are BUG FREE!!


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

your all missing the point all i wanted to say is why tell a guy or girl his grow is good when it could be better with help of you guys but i now no why you put stuff like .............or that setup is junk..try again..oh and good luck....lol..is that better?.. dose that help any one


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz I think you are the 1 missing the point........................


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

if you don't like what we say to people about their plants be the one to say something else. if you think a plant looks like crap say so. why do we have to do it for you?


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

slowmo77 well compared to my plants yours look weak and thin. so imo they're not fine.. see how that works.............................................i do the best i can lol


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

man wish i never started this all i wanted to do was help a guy out


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> your all missing the point all i wanted to say is why tell a guy or girl his grow is good when it could be better with help of you guys but i now no why you put stuff like .............or that setup is junk..try again..oh and good luck....lol..is that better?.. dose that help any one


 
naah I know what he's sayin'.. senior growers shouldnt be "enablers" by praising a poor grow.. but "encouraged" 

If you want to critisize then please do so...with class and a carefull choice of words


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> your all missing the point all i wanted to say is why tell a guy or girl his grow is good when it could be better with help of you guys but i now no why you put stuff like .............or that setup is junk..try again..oh and good luck....lol..is that better?.. dose that help any one


 
thats what Im saying..would you feel better about yourself if i was to look at your grow and say that^^  or those look good..and leave it at that...I do not intened to put someone down that is new to growing..if they ask a question for help..thats the invataion for custuctive critasisium (SP)..if they dont ask a question..I dont give an answer..but if they ask..(How do they Look) then ill be honest..and when someone is asking for help  a lot of the time there looking for incouragment..thats all i have to say...Im going to smoke a bong now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> man wish i never started this all i wanted to do was help a guy out


 
and you are my friend


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thats what Im saying..would you feel better about yourself if i was to look at your grow and say that^^ or those look good..and leave it at that...I do not intened to put someone down that is new to growing..if they ask a question for help..thats the invataion for custuctive critasisium (SP)..if they dont ask a question..I dont give an answer..but if they ask..(How do they Look) then ill be honest..and when someone is asking for help a lot of the time there looking for incouragment..thats all i have to say...Im going to smoke a bong now


 
So...How do they look? hahaaaaaa


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

im gonna shut up and talk to my plants get more sence out of them and wll help any grower out there the more people grow the better


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

ya don't take anything said the wrong way, its all good man. we're all here for the same reason to learn, if we can help along the way its a bonus. one of the best things about this site is that everyone here is very helpful and super nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

and at  times like to bring the humor..


----------



## annscrib (Oct 11, 2008)

i remember a while back they had a thread like this one going,,,,,i do agree with most of what they saying about not insulting new growers and thier plants,,,,, now thats out ,,,, you musta not gone thru that many journals  ive seen alot of threads of ppl letting new growers know that thier plants are stretching and ect


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 11, 2008)

dude... sliderz.....  don't take it serious with any experience growers..  like slowmo77.. and the rest of us...  

look harder!! we are try to help you...   look at mine.. I have nice colas but strenched too..bad strench,, so I cutted the top some of it... it will be bushy,   
the way I look at your plant...  its look nice..  just take look at mine..   strencher than yours!!  give me insults  thats fine... the more you learn  the more you go around here... you will manage lot better with yours... IMO your plant look good.. my plants starting to look good....  nothing of that can happen if we didnt visit MP.com... think about it....  if you gonna act you know it all..  be that way..  be clean with us,  learn,  and learn from your experiences    I have done hard with my bagseeds   I swear!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Was your first grow perfect from day 1 to harvest?
> 
> No it wasnt, no ones is.


 
Mine was.    :giggle: 

In all seriousness, I am glad to hear the newbies are getting positive feedback.  Makes me proud.    And there are polite ways to suggest new things that may bring better results.  

Gives me all warm fuzzies to be part of such a group.


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

its all good m8s just wanted to chat smoke some bud and chill but chilled to much and feel asleep i dont take it serious its all good and now meet some good people on here thanks respect


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz. 

The posters in this thread are all regular posters, we came to your thread, we have sat and played with you, you took it well my friend, not a single one of us got short with you, and im pleased to see you never got short with any one of us.

You have joined a wonderful place, free from anger and aggravation, you will learn and share your knowledge with others, welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorn (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea I think its harsh sometimes as I have noticed things like this before and think Why??? but on the other hand, sometimes when i'm rather stoned I'll be browisng the forum but not really be capable of typing very much lol but I might come across something I wanna check back on and just write a couple of words so I can look back when i'm more sober 

And yes I know I could just subscribe to threads but I prefer people to know I'm watching giving support and learning etc.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Yea I think its harsh sometimes as I have noticed things like this before and think Why??? but on the other hand, sometimes when i'm rather stoned I'll be browisng the forum but not really be capable of typing very much lol but I might come across something I wanna check back on and just write a couple of words so I can look back when i'm more sober
> 
> And yes I know I could just subscribe to threads but I prefer people to know I'm watching giving support and learning etc.


 
Roll me 1 of whatever it is your smoking please Thorn :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

me too, thats some good stuff


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> sliderz.
> 
> The posters in this thread are all regular posters, we came to your thread, we have sat and played with you, you took it well my friend, not a single one of us got short with you, and im pleased to see you never got short with any one of us.
> 
> You have joined a wonderful place, free from anger and aggravation, you will learn and share your knowledge with others, welcome to the forum


 
thats right.:48:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 11, 2008)

Sliderz... yer plant looks like *crap!*... you tryna tell me that yer an experienced grower?... at what?... growing mold?... cuz it sure doesn't look yer all that good at growing weed... you got some serious probs there, bud... I certainly hope yer plant is only a few weeks old, cuz it looks pretty pathetic, IMO...

there... that wasn't very nice now, was it?... THIS IS WHY PEOPLE DON'T SLAM OTHERS... how old r u?... don't u know how to be polite and civil?

hey man... I don't really think you've done anything wrong/bad... no plant is ever perfect... I've grown out multiple clones from the same donor plant all taken at the same time... and they've ALL turned out differently/grown at different rates/yielded differently/etc.

being part of this forum is for people to learn either directly or indirectly and to gain encouragement... *everyone* prefers encouragement over being shot down.

the point I'm trying to get across to you is that... as long as someone's plant is still alive and growing, they *are* doing a good job... it's not anyone's right to compare their plants to anyone else's cuz THEY ARE ALL DIFFERENT... and experienced growers know this...

btw, bud... I DON'T think yer plant looks like crap... it is alive and growing, so you are *doing a good job*


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

dude you need some smoke you sound a little stressed this has gone to far i never slamed any one only asked why people say nice plants ...any how wish i could share this spliff with you all you all sound like nice people and have good coments ges from now on ill just say nice plants but help em as much as i can and ive never said any ones plants are crap it was just a topic running in my head and thought id share with you all


----------



## Tater (Oct 11, 2008)

<rant>

I agree with the original post.  Hand holding and codling are destroying us.  With the advent of PC bullcrap, and this there are no winners or losers just have fun mentality people are bringing their children up with is breeding a society that accepts mediocrity.  I have no problem telling someone they are being an idiot, or doing something wrong, or whatever.  I'm not intentially trying to hurt anyones feelings, I'm simply being blunt and straight forward as it is the best way to get a point across.  If people aren't mature enough to remove their emotions from the equation that's their problem and I couldn't be bothered to deal with the whining and crying.  I may come across as a **** sometimes but I assure you that is simply your emotions clouding your mind.  Hard critisisim has made me what I am and been my drive to succeed and do better with each waking day.

My kids won't play on teams where they hand out participation medals to everyone.  They will learn the value of hard work and the rewards that come with it.  If you don't agree with me thats fine but my kids will be taking your kids lunch money lol.  If you want a medal earn it.  If  you want to be good at something, practice.  If you want to grow weed educate yourself.  But don't cry when someone points out your short comings.  Please I beg all of you feel free to point out mine.  Massproducer and POTUS have both slammed me back into my place on occasion and I respect them for it.  If I'm wrong tell me, but tell me why I'm wrong.  

All in all I agree with the original statement that started this post.  People need to grow up, toughen up, and realize that just because you are being criticized does not mean that person is out to get you or being a jerk.  Maybe they are trying stop you from being a failure your entire life by telling you the plain and simple truth.  Problem is people are lied to everyday, about how they look, how good there book report is, how they perform at work etc etc.  And now they have come to expect it and are completely offended when someone simply points out the glaring truth.  Its not that no one else can see it, its just few have the cajones to step up and say it.

whew....
</rant>


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> dude you need some smoke you sound a little stressed this has gone to far i never slamed any one only asked why people say nice plants ...any how wish i could share this spliff with you all you all sound like nice people and have good coments ges from now on ill just say nice plants but help em as much as i can and ive never said any ones plants are crap it was just a topic running in my head and thought id share with you all


 
dude... *YOU *need to *stop* smoking up before *you *go posting in the forum so'z that you can understand and absorb what is written in posts... go back over my post and you will see that I never said you slammed anyone...

geez... why am I even bothering to try to explain things to you?

seems to me you got a chip on yer shoulder, and figure yer better than everyone else here... believe me... u ain't getting no compliments from me from now on... no matter how wonderful yer plant grows or yields... I choose not to associate with negative people, and all I get from you so far is that you are one of them.

to answer the question that is the title of yer thread... "why does everyone say nice plants?"... because we aren't nasty people like you....


----------



## Tater (Oct 11, 2008)

TCVG I read both your last posts and they both carry negative tone.  Don't you think you may be being a bit hypocritical?  And it isn't true that everyone prefers encouragement over being "shot down".  If by shot down you mean told the truth and criticized then I would prefer that to having my balls rubbed and told how amazing I am.  (Trust me I'm well aware of how amazing I am I tell my wife all about it everyday lol  )

You talk about being civil and polite and in the very same post fail to do just that.  Don't go and get all uppity now I'm just pointing out the obvious.  It's just hard to take a hypocrite seriously, for me anyways.  I would much rather deal with a prick than with someone that will lie to my face with a smile any day.  Call it personal preference I suppose.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

hey crazy..come on now..we have come this far without bashing now...lets get it back to a friendly communication..lets all just smoke some of *Thorns* weed..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> sliderz.
> 
> The posters in this thread are all regular posters, we came to your thread, we have sat and played with you, you took it well my friend, not a single one of us got short with you, and im pleased to see you never got short with any one of us.
> 
> You have joined a wonderful place, free from anger and aggravation, you will learn and share your knowledge with others, welcome to the forum



Well I didn't get a chance to tell him he is a **** yet  Its all good. We are here to encourage, learn, and educate; not criticize. Those in glass houses really shouldn't throw rocks. We are all here for each other. Grow on.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

:chuck:  Don't make me get the chucks out Tater


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Mine was.    :giggle:
> 
> In all seriousness, I am glad to hear the newbies are getting positive feedback.  Makes me proud.    And there are polite ways to suggest new things that may bring better results.
> 
> Gives me all warm fuzzies to be part of such a group.



Mom hands down your avatar is SMOKIN


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

People who need help ask.People who are showing off their grow are proud of it.
 So you give encouragement along the way.If something is wrong and they're not getting desired results they'll learn.If they can't figure it out they'll ask for help.The best way to learn is to fail.
 Now if they're talking about getting a QP out of 2 cfl's one should tell them the reality.But if they're just showing off their plants that's exactly what they're doing. 
 So if you're not gonna criticize then that leaves you two choices.Praise or ignore.A good grow is purely an opinion.So if they're happy I'm happy for them.
 Plus you need to remember not everyone is trying to reach proffesional status.A first timer might just be trying to get one under his belt.A situation that you think isn't addequate might be fine for another person.Hope this answers your question.


----------



## HMAN (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey sliderz, welcome to MP!! If I haven't learned anything else in life, I've learned how to serve up a great **** sandwich. Ya gotta toss in a complement, then give em the straight ****, and end with a complement. Its easy to say.... what a piece of crap. Its another to serve it such a way that its received. I really appreciate ALL the encourgement I've gotten here. Its ALL the encourgement I've gotten. You know as well as everyone here, you can't brag about your hobby, unless you want to play bump em with Bubba in a cell!! This is one of the few places you can brag, show off, be a little (or a lot) silly. I can't tell you how many hours I've logged here. Not as much as the OG's, but I'm gaining.... I've said all this to say....... Welcome to MP, hang out with us an hit that thang!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 11, 2008)

i've had some crappy grows and i was very aware that they were crappy i didn't need anyone to tell me that. but i was still proud of them because i planted the seed and helped it grow. we can all be nice and get our point across in a way that doesn't cause anyone to feel stupid or less than anyone else. after this thread im sure you know what that feels like.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Mom hands down your avatar is SMOKIN


 
Thanks sweetie, yours ain't so bad either.  :hubba: 

I think this thread has run it's course.  It was going so nicely til a few of you had to break wind and stink it all up.   

Thread closed.


----------

